

Facebook to start hosting other sites' content this May - kratiki
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/03/wsj-facebook-instant-articles/

======
loceng
Do businesses trust Facebook enough to even try this or do they just need
"enough" businesses with high-quality content to display - content that likely
easily goes viral but that Facebook likely pulls back the throttle on
distributing? There's all kinds of possibilities of what Facebook could do,
without you being able to know how much or what exactly is being served. I
really think a better possibility for businesses can exist. Do people not
remember Facebook's bait and switch for fan/businesses pages, and the other
trust violations Facebook has been involved with?

